# postfix und ALICE (nicht loesbar)

## andi_s

das problem liegt am server von alice - der vertraegt sich nicht mit postfix    :Mad: Last edited by andi_s on Fri Nov 19, 2010 10:36 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Der Server schreibt dir doch genau was du falsch machst.

 *Quote:*   

> 454 5.7.3 Client does not have permission to Send As this sender. 

 

Ich vermute mal du authentifizierst dich als max@alice und willst als moritz@alive versenden. Das geht nicht.

Wenn du als max versenden willst, dann muss auch max sich authentifizieren. Ebenso bei Moritz.

Das sollte jeder gescheite MailServer so verlangen.

Siehe auch hier nochmal: http://meinews.niuz.biz/alice-t241318.html

Sebastian

----------

